# WANTED-LOOKING FOR HOUSE TO RENT-STANLEY AREA



## onpoint13 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Looking for a friend who would like to find a house in the Stanley area to rent for the month of September. Two to four adults with dogs would be staying there while bird hunting. Very responsile, clean, courteous. Please call 740-504-0033 anytime. Chuck*


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Just be aware with the oil boom in the Stanley area it might be very hard to find a house for rent on short term. I often can't even get a hotel to stay at when I work up there.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Beautifull area and good weather in Sept. You might be farther ahead to camp.


----------

